# Smoking cheese from frozen



## biggqwesty (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried a bit if a search but no luck. 
Down here down under its now summer. 
We struck 36 degrees today. To hot for cheese.
So I'm wondering how it'll go if I started with it frozen. 
I've got my vertical keg smoker and a tray for the pellets. 
I've read a bit of moisture will aid smoke stick, but not sure if to much will hinder. 

Any advice of do I just have to wait till winter?? Please don't say I have to wait..


----------



## bear55 (Dec 13, 2014)

People have been known to use 2 liter soda bottles frozen with water to try to keep the temps in their smokers below 80 that might work for you.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 13, 2014)

As Bear55 said you could add ice to your smoker. Cheese crumbles when it has been frozen so I wouldn't go that route.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 13, 2014)

I've smoked cheese in 90° weather

Place the cheese in the freezer for 30-45 minutes, but don't freeze solid

Use frozen bottles of ice above the stream of smoke to temper the smoke

Keep you smoker out of the sun!

This should buy you about 2 hours in a smoker

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2014)

BigGQWesty said:


> I tried a bit if a search but no luck.
> Down here down under its now summer.
> We struck 36 degrees today. To hot for cheese.
> So I'm wondering how it'll go if I started with it frozen.
> ...




Cold cheese may form condensate....   Like others have noted, add frozen containers to the smoker...  they may collect the condensate before it gets to the cheese... 
In my opinion, smoke and water make "acid rain"...  bitter, acrid, unpleasant flavor you will not be happy with....


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 13, 2014)

The nights during the summer often get much cooler than the days. Cheese only needs a couple of hours in the smoke. Wait until they forecast a 15 or 20 degree low temp at night and be ready to smoke then.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 13, 2014)

A couple of things that will help you on your way, well maybe more.  First, patience, don't try to rush your cheese, you will be rewarded.

Freezing cheese will change the consistency  of most cheeses, not advised, although the cooler the product being smoked, the more smoke particles it will collect.  Moisture on the cheese is caused by the temperature deviation between your product and smoker IT.  If moisture is on your product it naturally will collect more smoke particles which will reduce your smoking time considerably. Note: Some apply moisture to their product deliberately for the same reason.  As far as time in the smoke, experience will be your best teacher.  Learn to smoke to a desired color rather than time. There are too many variables in smoking such as type of wood, temperature, humidity, type of smoker and so on for me to tell you how long to smoke your cheese. If the IT of your smoker reaches 21°c, pull your cheese and continue smoking at a later date. 

If you want to smoke cheese in warmer weather, a external smoke generator may be needed.  We can definitely help in these regards if needed.

Hope some of the following will help you. 

Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View       My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## wade (Dec 13, 2014)

If it is a cheese like a cheddar then it will be fine to smoke after it has been frozen. You will not notice a significant difference in the texture with cheddar type cheeses (with other cheeses you will) but don't try to re-freeze it again afterward. Make sure that it is fully thawed before smoking though.

As mentioned above the easiest way to smoke at warm temperatures is to put a bag or two of ice in the smoker or a couple of frozen water filled plastic pop bottles. You only need to smoke the cheese for 2-3 hours and then it can go straight back in the fridge.

If the cheese has not been pre-frozen then it is fine to freeze after it has been smoked *and matured*. There may be a slight difference in texture but this will not detract from the cheese.

Go for it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wade


----------



## biggqwesty (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
Ok. So a nice big ice block and a cooler night. 
Cheers guys


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

Well did you do any?? How did it come out?? 

DS


----------

